# Roving stash



## Cdambro

I was watching another art yarn video and the spinner brought out a couple of large boxes of roving. More than a couple. As she is spinning, she can pull out what she wants to use. So, I wondered if spinners end up with a stash of roving like knitters have a stash of yarn. When she started pulling out the roving and showing it, I had a huge case of roving envy. Lol. Do you spinners have a stash of roving? Fess up. Lol


----------



## deenashoemaker

I spun up all I had (three lbs) now I won't get more until I knit it all up, so I'm working on it. I have four grandsons in Alaska so it's going pretty quick.


----------



## nellig

I must confess to having a stash of fleeces. Some are just washed and, since I have retired, I have begun to dye, comb and spin them. They, 6-8 of them, were a gift from someone who had pet sheep of unknown variety. I have a CVM (California Verigated Mutant) that I had commercially prepared into roving. I've been spinning that for years--a little here and a little there. I think those singles were all part of what I just plied to use for weft. Another brown fleece that was 
commercially prepared into a batt. Haven't done much with that. Then there was the 1/2 fleece from Shyla (the sheep) which is mostly spun now. That is a story for another time. In addition, I do have some roving, but roving isn't as much fun as a good ole smelly fleece turned into clouds of fluff.
I feel bad because all I want to do is go to a sheep and wool show and buy another fleece or two. I certainly don't need one.


----------



## wordancer

Um, hum a roving stash? Eh? Yes, 5lb white and 20-ish 100gms skeins of knitpicks roving. Yep!


----------



## Jennydan

I'm a fleece stash girl too. Several roadside bins of alpaca, a whole Romney Fleece. This is for a woven rug if I ever get to wash it. 4.5 kg of superfine long merino, loads of Corriedale of different colours. Not to mention bags of silk. 
I like blending silk and merino. 
About half a kilo of random dyed merino from FirstEdition Fibres here in Australia. Great place. But most of my spinning gets sold in the Hank. Have never made myself anything big. Will wait for new year to make a resolution about it Here comes a pullover. I promise.


----------



## mama879

Another can of worms. Lol you bet bigger then my knitting yarn stash. Will take a picture and post later.


----------



## LoriRuth

I have a large packing envelope of alpaca given to me from a Facebook 'friend'. I have never done anything with fleece before and am researching the best way to go about this plus need to buy simple equipment to spin it. What is holding me up is we were suppose to have been in a new house by now but there has been problems so everything has been put on a holds and I didn't want to have to pack and move a new craft. ???? But I definitely am looking where to get more fleece!


----------



## Jacktana

My roving stash is stored in two rooms: in a cedar chest, plastic bins, Ziploc bags in various drawers, and even in a wooden bread box that I think is now in the basement. I only learned how to knit because I learned how to spin.....yes, I have a stash.


----------



## Fluteplayer7

I stash! I've only been spinning for about a year so I love to try new (to me) fibers to spin and different spinning techniques.


----------



## Bfirebaugh

Oh yes, we have stashes. This doesn't even include all the fleeces packed in totes in the basement. (Sigh)


----------



## deenashoemaker

I AM SOOO JEALOUS!!!!!!


----------



## Cdambro

deenashoemaker said:


> I AM SOOO JEALOUS!!!!!!


Ditto! Wow, how beautiful your roving looks. Of course, I am happy all of you have such lovely spinning choices......have fun!


----------



## mousepotato

Cdambro said:


> I was watching another art yarn video and the spinner brought out a couple of large boxes of roving. More than a couple. As she is spinning, she can pull out what she wants to use. So, I wondered if spinners end up with a stash of roving like knitters have a stash of yarn. When she started pulling out the roving and showing it, I had a huge case of roving envy. Lol. Do you spinners have a stash of roving? Fess up. Lol


One assumes that no one told you about the slippery slope that spinning becomes. At least I now no longer have sheep, although DH is suggesting that we get about a half dozen wethers to keep the pastures open next spring. I'm okay with that, but they'll be Shetlands. I've had my days with big sheep.


----------



## Cookie61868

Um.....my name is Cookie and um..... I'm a fiber hoarder! I have roving, raw fiber, bits and pieces of roving, dyed roving, undyed roving, clouds, hankies, silks, and more.


----------



## dragonflylace

Hi, my first time to post on the Spinner's Site.....I am a knitter, but I own 3 drop spindles and have a small stash!!!! I have some recent information from this new section of KP and I'm planning on spinning soon. I recently moved to the Pacific North West from Florida (yeah...3700 miles to be closer to my children and grandchildren)...anyway...I love my fiber and hope to "make some yarn" soon...besides, roving squishes up so small...hardly takes up any room at all.....smiles and laughs


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee

I have FAR too much fiber to spin! And I haven't touched my hand spindle, a Spindolyn, in ages (like maybe two years?). I really must get back into this!

Hazel


----------



## BirchPoint

Stash, yes. Yarn and fiber in various stages. When we built our workshop 2 years ago, I insisted on an attic space to store my wool fleeces. Used to know the local sheep shearer, and he would save out the colored wool (which wool buyers didn't want) and other choice fleeces. Unfortunately (at least till I retire), shearing season comes along faster than I can spin it. Then there are the angora bunnies I raised, and the angora goats I had awhile. I joke that it's all good insulation. No moth problems, knock on wood....


----------



## Magicnymph

One fleece one gallon zippy of alpaca and some angora brushings, Some where around here!!!!


----------



## mama879

My stash


----------



## mousepotato

mama879 said:


> My stash


Only one of these? Poor woman.


----------



## Spinningmary

I have to offer a home to any fleece looking for a shed. I would not like to have to begin to list what is out in the old trailer just waiting to be spun up. Then of course I went to Fibre East last weekend and came away with more both raw and washed, also 2 lots of dyed to keep the other dyed stuff company in the store cupboard. One day I may get to the bottom of it all but then what to do with hanks of spun yarn?


----------



## mama879

Yup only one. Thank god cause with all the other things I have going on it will be there for a long time. lol lol


----------



## Cdambro

Spinningmary said:


> I have to offer a home to any fleece looking for a shed. I would not like to have to begin to list what is out in the old trailer just waiting to be spun up. Then of course I went to Fibre East last weekend and came away with more both raw and washed, also 2 lots of dyed to keep the other dyed stuff company in the store cupboard. One day I may get to the bottom of it all but then what to do with hanks of spun yarn?


Well, you do have a dilemma don't you. What to do with all those hanks of spun yarn. Lol. I hope some day I have that problem.


----------



## Cdambro

mama879 said:


> My stash


Wow! Out popped my stash envy. Lol


----------



## Longtimer

Do I have a stash? Yep!
Several Wool fleece and carded wool both natural and dyed, a little bit of wool roving, silk roving, silk bricks, silk hankies, sari silk, tencel, cotton ginned and in boll, flax, lots of dyed mohair, odds and ends of various fibers. 
Weekend after Labor Day is the big seep show at Jefferson, Wisconsin so I'll probably add to the collection.


----------



## mama879

Cdambro said:


> Wow! Out popped my stash envy. Lol


I have to show something... I have been working on all these posts and not showing much so when my shawl came off I took a picture and posted and when you started another can of worms I had to puff up and show off mine. With 2 fiber fests coming up It will be more. But now I have weaving to add to.


----------



## mama879

Longtimer said:


> Do I have a stash? Yep!
> Several Wool fleece and carded wool both natural and dyed, a little bit of wool roving, silk roving, silk bricks, silk hankies, sari silk, tencel, cotton ginned and in boll, flax, lots of dyed mohair, odds and ends of various fibers.
> Weekend after Labor Day is the big seep show at Jefferson, Wisconsin so I'll probably add to the collection.


I have to look for some flax it seems to go very fast also some tencel. and some silk. I will be spinning a bit more this year. I have spooky yarn on the wheel now orange and black calling it BOO or spooky most likely ply it with purple.


----------



## desireeross

I buy undyed roving and have a few bags . If I find one I like I'll buy a bump but I do resell it once dyed . I have quite a few coloured rovings which I turn into batts and supply the local fibre store


----------



## Oldesttm

Fleece and roving stash about equal to yarn stash. Anyone need some?


----------



## desireeross

Maybe we can reduce our stash. I have part of a bump of Falkland Corriedale undyed I'll be splitting into 500g bags. I have it in the UK but might bring it over to the USA and sell some there too


----------



## desireeross

Double post


----------



## mama879

Great idea. Make sure you post here so every one can buy.


----------



## Cdambro

Great idea to sell some especially since I need some. Lol


----------



## KnittersSerendipity

I have 6 drawers of roving I use for felting! I have been thinking of learning how to spin using a drop spindle. ZThis begins a spindle collection.


----------



## desireeross

I will bundle the Falkland Corriedale into 500gram bags. I'm bringing them over from the UK so can charge local USA postage rates


----------



## desireeross

Good morning. I've advertised my roving for sale here

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-418051-1.html#9473550


----------



## Woodspinning

Whew you said can of worms good thing you didn't say can of moths!!


----------



## mama879

Woodspinning said:


> Whew you said can of worms good thing you didn't say can of moths!!


No moths here just worms... lol We chase moths away I have a Ozzy who catches them and eats them yuk. Then the girls think moths are tasty to. Lots of protein... lol


----------



## Woodspinning

My puppy likes to pounce on the critters in the grass


----------



## mama879

Woodspinning said:


> My puppy likes to pounce on the critters in the grass


Mine does to she chases them all over the place. She would rather do that then come when she is called. lol lol


----------

